# Mount Windows filesystem



## mortecai4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Last night I tried to install FreeBSD for the first time, and everything went smoothly except for the network configuration. After some googling, I found that I need to use ndisgen(8) to install my ethernet drivers on my system. My system has two drives, one SSD and one HDD, and I've installed FreeBSD on the HDD as ada1 and windows on the SSD as ada0. I am trying to mount the Windows filesystem (NTFS) in the /mnt folder, so I can locate the .inf and .sys files needed for ndisgen(8), but when I do, it gives me an 'operation not supported by device' error. My question is, how can I properly mount the Windows filesystem, so I can use the .inf and .sys files and configure my network?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2014)

Starting from FreeBSD 10.0 the old read-only mount_ntfs(8) driver was removed. You will need to install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------



## mortecai4 (Aug 13, 2014)

I do not have access to the internet, and I'm pretty sure I need to access the Windows drive to help make the internet work. Can I still install without downloading?


----------



## usdmatt (Aug 13, 2014)

From what I can see the best option would be to use a FAT USB stick to copy the files from the Windows system to FreeBSD. Or shrink the NTFS partition in Windows and create a small FAT partition on the SSD that can be used as a 'shared' storage space by both operating systems.


----------



## mortecai4 (Aug 13, 2014)

Alright, thanks.


----------

